# Chi Puppy Hoodie!!



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I just found I can get personlised hoodies, tshirts!! My fiancé and his daughter do stock car racing and both their numbers are #116. We have hoodies that we wear. And I just found this and personlised it!!! Totally got to order it now!!

View attachment 8945



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooooh that's a must! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a UK company too!! I've ordered it now!! Hehe!! Can't wait!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cute idea! Post pics once it arrives!


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh I will!! I got xx small, as its body length is 6inches and Sonny is teeny tiny!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

View attachment 10561


Sonny's hoodie is still too big but we try to get him to wear it every few days!! He still goes mental but it's getting better!! I've made him a sweater from a sock too! That fits better!!
View attachment 10569

Yeah it has pink 'arm holes' but it was a first trial!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

What is the website where you ordered that sweatshirt from?? It is soo adorable!


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

It's from urbanpup.com You can get lots of outfits, carriers etc. You can personalise the hoodies with anything you want! Sonny is in an xx small but its still too big. They do thicker hoodies but the smallest is x small! So Sonny will have to wait!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh so cute!!  Thanks for the website info, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

It finally fits!!!!!!! Yay!!!!
View attachment 13602



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Uuu that's so fancy  thank you for the idea


----------

